# TXFX make and take July 2010(Air Cannon)



## steveshauntedyard

Enter your vote today! A new poll has been created for the 
TXfx group:

Planning an air cannon Make and Take for July(Austin area). What date is good

o July 10th 
o July 24th (So far 4 votes for this choice)
o July 31st

To vote, please visit the following web page:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/TXfx/surveys?id=2976321


----------



## steveshauntedyard

The 24th wins! Hope to see everyone there.


----------

